# lightroom mobile sync



## Lorenzo (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi I have got a CC subscription.
I use Lightroom mobile on my iPhone and iPad and on my MacBook Pro.
I'd like to sync my mobile library with more than a PC (I've got a Macbook and a Windows computer at work).
In the past when I tried to log in from Lightroom Mobile on another desktop/laptop my library files were erased from the cloud.

Is it possible to access to my mobile library from more than one computer?

many thanks


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm sorry I found the answer in a thread below.not possible


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

As you've found out, only one Lightroom desktop catalog can be synced to LRmobile at a time.....switching to a different catalog means deleting all existing synced photos. So, if you want full Lightroom access from two different computers, it can't be done. However, don't forget that you can access your synced photos from a browser on any computer using LR Web, and although it doesn't have the complete set of Lightroom features there's still an awful lot of things that you can do using it.


----------



## GingeraMan (Jul 8, 2017)

Does LR Web store high resolution JPEGs or RAWs? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 9, 2017)

It displays a 2048px jpeg, and has the option to download the original file as well as the lower resolution jpeg..


----------



## GingeraMan (Jul 9, 2017)

So it syncs the massive RAWs? Fantastic. That being said I know it's not a backup solution for which I use Dropbox Premium with file history. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 9, 2017)

Actually, it depends on how your photos were uploaded to Lightroom Web. If you uploaded them by synching them from Lightroom Desktop, you will only have the option to download the 2048 px version.


----------



## GingeraMan (Jul 9, 2017)

Ah ok, and if via Android LR Mobile RAW sync then the RAW is available, until sync'd to desktop. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 10, 2017)

GingeraMan said:


> ...until sync'd to desktop.



Not sure what you mean by this. If you upload an original, either from LRm or LRWeb, it stays an original in the mobile ecosystem. If the original doesn't already exist in LR Desktop then it's the full original that's downloaded, but if the original does already exist in LR Desktop then it will be downloaded as a VC, if the duplicates detection works, or a new copy of the file if it doesn't.


----------



## GingeraMan (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok... Well I mean that LRW is not a backup solution, it's a sync solution.. So while the full RAW file may sync from mobile and be available for download, it's not to be treated as a backup. 

Sent from Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Selondon (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, Adobe say it isn't a backup solution (although I use it as that.... plus my photos are also on an offline hd).

Hopefully it will be though, as when Adobe Revel (their old backup solution) closed they said, in the departure email, that Cloud Storage will be coming to Lightroom.

That was 18+ months ago though!

Reed


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 10, 2017)

It depends on your point of view. Any images uploaded to the mobile system, either from LRm or LRW, will be backed up on their servers by Adobe, so for those files you could argue that it is indeed a backup solution, though a pretty narrow one. I have a lot of my images uploaded to their servers, but the "backup" aspect is something I have ignored as it doesn't factor in all the other critical files on my system(s). So I take responsibility for backing up all my data, photographic and not, on all my systems, and use the LR mobile ecosystem purely as a means to access my synced photos from any location.

My approach will likely never change, no matter what Adobe may have up their sleeve, as I cannot imagine them ever getting into the system-wide backup solution game.


----------



## GingeraMan (Jul 10, 2017)

Nor do they need to... It's all just an Amazon front end these days, including Dropbox... So I use Dropbox for backup, works beautifully, with a year of file version history. In addition to occasional offline backup. 

Sent from Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------

